# Computer Desk Framing?



## HadMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey I was just wondering if the framing of this desk i made will hold up and be hard as a rock, the square boards are 2x2, and the tope ones under the top of the desk are 2x1. Everything else is 3/4 inch maple. and the whole top will be down an inch so everything connects, i just have it lifted so i can see. (I will be using epoxy resin for a glass finish when im done too if that helps?):yes:


----------



## HadMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh and what would be a good epoxy resin to use? I dont even know where to start.


----------



## HadMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

bump


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Your image is 1573 px wide and requires scrolling left and right. If you can edit your post and reduce the width to 900 px or less, you might get more responses.

Your drawing looks OK, and structurally acceptable IMO. You might consider adding a toe kick fascia. 













 







.


----------



## HadMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry about that, it all fit onto my 32" monitor i forgot people dont normally use 32" 

So you think that it will be okay, no bowing or anything like that? No need for support beams on the inner front? Also can you explain what a toe kick fascia is? Im not familiar with this terminology haha


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

HadMuffin said:


> Sorry about that, it all fit onto my 32" monitor i forgot people dont normally use 32"
> 
> So you think that it will be okay, no bowing or anything like that? No need for support beams on the inner front? Also can you explain what a toe kick fascia is? Im not familiar with this terminology haha


Thanks for the edit...much better. A toe kick fascia is just a piece to cover the opening you show at the bottom of the cabinet. It can also be a structural support for the front edge of the cabinet. It can help to tie the ends of the cabinet together, and create a more rigid connection that helps square the cabinet between the floor and the ends.









 







.


----------



## HadMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

Alright dso I changed/added a few things. Is this better?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes it is. Toe kicks can benefit by being recessed, so it's easier to stand at, and not get kicked up. Your choice. Similar to this...
.















 







.


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

Did you consider designing it similar to kitchen cabinets with a face frame?
Then you wouldn't need your 2x2 and also the pieces that run on each side of your verticle plywood. The face frame would aslo cover the exposed ends of your plywwood top and sides.
I think it would also make a cleaner overall appearance and help with your drawers.


----------



## HadMuffin (Apr 16, 2013)

Like this?








Yeah I like the look of the face plate too Ill probbaly add that, thanks!


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

I really like the design of this desk. And I'm also with the other guys on the suggestions, especially the toe kick. Seems like a random small detail but youd be surprised how quickly you'll be stubbing your toe! (learned that the hard way: my first miter saw station)


----------



## nightriderrv (Apr 25, 2013)

Good design but like everyone is saying it needs toekicks in it.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

I see no way to level it. If you Re going to shim it then you will need trim molding (in the toe kick would be easy) to hide the gap. I have used system 3 epoxy and it was easy to use. I bought their general purpose resin event though I made adhesive from it. I poured some extra out to see how it would look and it was smooth and glass like. From what I have read (others will post who have used it as a finish) you may need to heat the coat to drive out bubbles.


----------

